
U.S. to create the independent U.S. Cyber Command, split off from NSA - molecule
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/u-s-create-independent-u-s-cyber-command-split-off-nsa/
======
pc2g4d
"The goal, they said, is to give U.S. Cyber Command more autonomy, freeing it
from any constraints that stem from working alongside the NSA, which is
responsible for monitoring and collecting telephone, internet and other
intelligence data from around the world — a responsibility that can sometimes
clash with military operations against enemy forces.

"Making cyber an independent military command will put the fight in digital
space on the same footing as more traditional realms of battle on land, in the
air, at sea and in space."

So two organizations have contradictory mandates. The answer is to separate
them completely so the conflicts can play out in the international arena
rather than in a conference room?

~~~
SpikeDad
The goal is to put the U.S. Cyber Command under military responsibility so
that Trump and his military can launch cyber attacks as well as "detect"
attacks and blame whomever they wish. Although folks are usually down on the
NSA they are a civilian organization and the primary source of cryptographic
and other electronic analysis.

I think cyber attacks are going to be the next decades Drone Attacks. However
it's pretty hard to cover up a town wiped out by drone attack it's much easier
to cover up a town crippled by a cyber attack.

Unless we think the current administration has any scruples about such things?

~~~
086421357909764
I wouldn't say they're a Civilian organization, the NSA directly falls under
the department of defense. I would say their mandate and mission is more of a
passive intel (clandestine) style operation vs more overt military action
though. As for "cyber attacks", it's nothing new, it's only recently though,
the past few years, that mainstream media is becoming more aware of these
activities. The D.o.D. has been deploying warfighters with network
exploitation skills early into the Operation Iraqi freedom, and only grown
since then. There is definitely two sides of the digital battle field though.
There's the sit and observe method (the NSA) and the smash and grab method
(the Military components).

